# Sehr gute Dorschfänge vor Puttgarden / Marienleuchte



## Team Dorschjäger (31. März 2011)

Moin , moin ,

zur Zeit steht der Dorsch immer wieder vor Puttgarden und Marienleuchte ! Alle über 45 cm bis 80 cm .Es wurden bei zwei Ausfahrten einmal 61 und zwei Tage später 26 Dorsche gefangen.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Zacharias Zander (31. März 2011)

*AW: Sehr gute Dorschfänge vor Puttgarden / Marienleuchte*

Na dann mal alle Mann schnell hin da...:q|uhoh::q


----------



## tobiiger (31. März 2011)

*AW: Sehr gute Dorschfänge vor Puttgarden / Marienleuchte*

Ok, danke für die Kurzinfo.
Aber wie steht es mit Grobro?Kann man da schon mit Dorsch rechnen?
Danke,Tobi


----------



## lügenbaron (7. April 2011)

*AW: Sehr gute Dorschfänge vor Puttgarden / Marienleuchte*

Und wie schauts zur zeit da oben aus ?


----------



## Klaus S. (7. April 2011)

*AW: Sehr gute Dorschfänge vor Puttgarden / Marienleuchte*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Na dann mal alle Mann schnell hin da...:q|uhoh::q



#6:vik:


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (12. April 2011)

*AW: Sehr gute Dorschfänge vor Puttgarden / Marienleuchte*

Nächste Woche bin ich im Urlaub in Puttgarden... so ein Scheiß, dass das Boot noch nicht fertig ist |gr: die von unserem Campingplatz fangen auch ne Menge... mal schaun, vielleicht nimmt mich ja einer mit


----------



## shorty 38 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Sehr gute Dorschfänge vor Puttgarden / Marienleuchte*

Na dann werden wir nach Ostern mal mit der Baltic 3 dort vorbeischauen. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Nordfriese (19. April 2011)

*AW: Sehr gute Dorschfänge vor Puttgarden / Marienleuchte*

War am 16.04. vor Marienleuchte und das Fangergebnis war sehr ordentlich. Die Dorsche bissen zwischen 10 und 14 Meter. Da wenig Strömung war ließ sich gut mit 50 - 75 g fischen. Sehr gut genommen wurden blau-weiße bzw. blau silberne Pilker oder auch blau-weiße Gummifischchen, alles solo ohne Beifänger gefischt. Macht sich halt bemerkbar, dass die Heringe da sind. Bleibt zu hoffen, dass sich die Bestände nach Jahren des Abschwungs wirklich endlich wieder etwas erholen.

Gruß

Nordfriese


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (23. April 2011)

*AW: Sehr gute Dorschfänge vor Puttgarden / Marienleuchte*

Dieser Wind kotzt mich echt an... #q
hab keine Lust mehr die ganze Zeit nur die Kiter am Grünen Brink zu sehen, ich will endlich meine neue Combo testen :c


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (23. April 2011)

*AW: Sehr gute Dorschfänge vor Puttgarden / Marienleuchte*

Ja Ostwind ist nicht so prächtig !!! Habe vor gut zehn Tagen bei leichten Westwind , 10 Dorsch von 45 - 66 cm gefangen .Nicht im Wendebecken sondern noch weiter raus auf 24 Meter Tiefe , zwischen der letzten Backbord Ansteuerungstonne Wendebecken und dem Munitionsfeld,dort befinden sich zwei kleine Wracks ,war gar nicht so einfach ,enmorme Strömung muste mit 200 Gramm ran.Die Bisse fanden auch nur 10 Meter vor und nach dem kleinen Wrack statt . Hat sich aber gelohnt und viel Spaß und Freude gemacht.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## FehmarnAngler (24. April 2011)

*AW: Sehr gute Dorschfänge vor Puttgarden / Marienleuchte*

Mal schauen... der Wind hat ja heute abgeflaut... morgen wird ein Boot in Klausdorf geslippt! :vik:

Ich habe keine Lust mehr zu hören wie sich alle mit Dorsch besacken :c :q


----------



## Nordlicht (24. April 2011)

*AW: Sehr gute Dorschfänge vor Puttgarden / Marienleuchte*

Hau man rein Jochen noch ist Chance:
http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/marienleuchte


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (25. April 2011)

*AW: Sehr gute Dorschfänge vor Puttgarden / Marienleuchte*

Sooo nach einer Woche Urlaub ohne Ausfahrt gabs heute dann doch endlich mal noch eine Gelegenheit meine neue Kombo zu testen #6

Alles bei uns auf dem Campingplatz, was nur irgendwie schwimmen konnte war um spätestens 8 draußen... nur ich nicht, da mein lieber Mitangler sich nicht aus dem Bett bewegen konnte :c
Als wir um halb 11 dann auch endlich das erste Wrack vor Puttgarden anliefen, kamen uns die meisten schon wieder entgegen... Kisten voll... Boote voll. Pro Boot 40 bis 50 oder mehr Fische. Das machte schonmal Laune!

Also rauf aufs Wrack, runtergelassen und sofort Fish on an meiner neuen Overseas, dass die Bremse der Slammer nur so schnurrte...
Was ein toller Anfang war, nahm auch schnell ein Ende... Selbst an Tonne 8 und in Klausudorf war nichts nennenswertes zu holen (bis auf einen Ü70er, der auf mein Konto ging) und so fuhren wir um halb 4 mit 10 Fischen bei 3 Personen (ich 6, die anderen beiden jeweils 2 :vik wieder heimwärts...

etwas doof, dass wir erst so spät auf dem Wasser waren, aber nach der langen Zeit ohne wars einfach mal wieder toll!


----------

